# 2008 NASCAR COT ornaments



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Found these at Menards the other day. The details are awesome. I made simple foam tape mounts to put it on a Tyco pan chassis on the long wheel base and it fits nice and snug. (don't mind my rotted front tires...) SG+ looks even better with more narrow back wheels.



















Interior is pretty detailed. You could probably use some parts on the slot version:









Others I found: I plan on mouting up all of these and need to find a 4th car.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice find!


----------



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

*x mas cars*

Those bodies work great I have 3 myself


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Does everyone have 3? How many variations are there?

Rich


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Lowes Home Improvement store usually sells these Trevco ornaments. I've taken to stopping by the Lowes store within a day or two _after_ Christmas when they are something like 75% off. I wonder if the company that makes these knows they could make a killing by designing these bodies so they fit directly on slot car chassis?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

More info ...

They make more than three of these. Walmart has them too.

48 Lowe's Chevy
88 Nat Grd Chevy
88 Amp Chevy
24 DuPont Chevy
9 Kayne Dodge
20 Home Depot Chevy////huh//// I mean Toyota
and 
3 Dale Sr. Monte Carlo Chevy

I have aquired all these so far. I sure would like to find a 42 Texaco.

Rich


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> More info ...
> 
> They make more than three of these. Walmart has them too.
> 
> ...


Hehehe...some of you guys are as bad as pokimon collectors...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

These make the point once again that LifeLike really should be able to put the multitude of logos by the front arches on their cars.


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

i picked up the 29 shell car from kmart tonight


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*what department?*

What department did you find the ornament at Kmart? Are they with the Christmas stuff or in the toy area? 

How about Lowes and Menards? Where were they?

Thanks!!! Just trying to get an idea so I'm not wandering around the whole store.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

In Lowes they are with the seasonal stuff. Look for Christmas decorations, lights, fake trees, and junk like that. The last couple of years they've been using cardboard kiosk style displays instead of putting them on shelves. Trying to find more information about Trevco is kind of difficult. I suspect they are just another ChinaCo supplier.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I need to find a couple of them. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Can't find the Shell car. Can someone pick a couple up for me for trade? I have some duplicates of the ones I mentioned above.

Lookin for the SHELL car,
Rich


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Found some...aint sayin where....waiting for the clearence sale


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Got a 88 and 48 today at Lowes for 50%off (all Christmas stuff is on sale). My local Walmart has butloads, but didn't see the 42. I'll check after they're on sale after the hollidays and see if anything's left.


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

i went back to kmart and they sold out of all the 29 stuff but still had other cars the cars are in christmas dept


----------



## jowens2338 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the updates. Now I have to make the rounds tomorrow, before and after work.
SlotVV, do you have more pics of your layout?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/


----------



## jowens2338 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks!
Nice Site!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

jowens2338 said:


> Thanks!
> Nice Site!


I know...

You'd think scott would update it *cough*


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Any of these ever make it onto anyone's Christmas Tree?? :lol: nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> Any of these ever make it onto anyone's Christmas Tree?? :lol: nd


hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Any of these ever make it onto anyone's Christmas Tree?? nd
Reply With Quote



Bill Hall said:


> hahahahahahahaha!


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!! Thats a good one mate!! I almost spit my coffee on my monitor! 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

tjd241 said:


> Any of these ever make it onto anyone's Christmas Tree?? :lol: nd


Actually, just the numbers don't look too bad.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Went to target,..they werent on clearence yet...and only 4 left...grrrr..

Went to menards....only two left...half off...Grrrr!

Got the Green 88 and the 24!

Went to lowes...sold out...GRRRRRRRRR!

Last stop...K-mart on the way home...

SCORE!:woohoo:

They were 40% off....got the 3,9,20,24,48,88 green, 88 blue!

My god...these look great...I found that a LWB SG+ with a body clip is just about perfect...

Oh yeah...I managed to pick up something for the TM....since I was out anyways...


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)




----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*for those looking for these....*

Add the Walgreens Pharmacy chain to your list of stops. Saw them at a local store last Sunday. Looks like they come in a mixed assortment of driver figure ornaments and these car ornaments. They were in the "Trim-A-Track" aisle. nd


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Crimnick - that looks awesome.

Could you send those to Walthers, who are supposedly looking for input from hobbyists, so they can see where their Nascar range should be at?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Why is Jimmy in the back?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Lapping everyone for the 8th time


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Why is Jimmy in the back?


Guess Chad didn't cheat this week...lol


Dave


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

My wife got me the #24 and the green #88 at Walmart for $3.25 each today. They do look very nice. I mounted them on SG+ chassis using the body clips sold by ukafx on his Ebay site.

Thanks for the tips about these guys. What a great forum!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Anyone pick up a #29 Shell car they would like to trade?

PM me

Thanks
Rich


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nuts, it seems HD was out of these (if they even carried them this year...)
Guess I will look at WM and Walgreens while out running around...


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I dont have the 29 or 44...

Have doubles of:

24
88
20
9
48


----------

